# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  منظور از این کد چیست

## harani

من از یک تیکه کد میخواستم استفاده کنم ولی درست از آن سردر نیاورم  مخصوصاً این خط کلاسی که از  INotifyPropertyChanged ارث بری کرده لطفاً از اساتید تقاضا مییکنم من را راهنمایی کنید  tb ها نام textbox ها می باشد .


using Microsoft.Phone.Controls;
using System;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Windows.Controls;




namespace DataBindingDemo
{
    public partial class MainPage : PhoneApplicationPage
    {
        SomeDataType data;


        public MainPage()
        {
            InitializeComponent();


            data = new SomeDataType { MyProperty = "binding hello" };
            tb.DataContext = data;
        }




        private void Button_Click_1(object sender, System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs e)
        {
            data.MyProperty = tb2.Text;
            tbl.Text = data.MyProperty;
        }


    }


    public class SomeDataType : INotifyPropertyChanged
    {
        string myProperty;
        public string MyProperty 
        {
            get { return myProperty; }
            set
            {
                myProperty = value;
                if (PropertyChanged != null)
                    PropertyChanged(this, new PropertyChangedEventArgs("MyProperty"));
            }
        }


        public event PropertyChangedEventHandler PropertyChanged;
    }


}

----------


## AthDev

با استفاده از INotifyPropertyChanged  در هنگام تغییر مقدار Property  , تکست باکس (یا هر کنترلی دیگر)  که در فایل XAML به این Property متصل (Bind) شده باشد بصورت خودکار بروزرسانی میشود.
درواقع اگر به این صورت استفاده شود :

</"{TextBox   x:Name=”tb1”  “Text={Binding Path=myProperty>

 در فانکشن Button_Click_1 نیازی به این خط نیست :
tb1.Text = data.MyProperty

----------


## yashar5359

> با استفاده از INotifyPropertyChanged  در هنگام تغییر مقدار Property  , تکست باکس (یا هر کنترلی دیگر)  که در فایل XAML به این Property متصل (Bind) شده باشد بصورت خودکار بروزرسانی میشود.
> درواقع اگر به این صورت استفاده شود :
> 
> </"{TextBox   x:Name=”tb1”  “Text={Binding Path=myProperty>
> 
>  در فانکشن Button_Click_1 نیازی به این خط نیست :
> tb1.Text = data.MyProperty


mersiiiiii k vaght mizarid va b soalaie ma pasokh midid

----------

